# Texas hunting is just that good......



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Anybody watch the show on the outdoor life network this morning filmed in Texas at the y-o ranch. The guys were hunting whitetails, all day long, stalking the same herd. Shooting with a pistol, wearing blue jeans, jeanjacket, cowboy hat. Finally, it was "getting close to nitefall, we better hurry." They practically run towards the herd, get within about 25 feet of a couple does(in blue jeans) and shoot the nice 4x4. After the shot, they are showing the guy who shot the deer, happy as can be, yelling, screaming, you know how they do it TV style, well anyway, theres a deer standing in the foreground about 30 yards from them doing nothing. What a joke, must have been hunting the enclosed "back 40." Why on earth would anybody WANT to watch that to learn a little somethin?? I found it more humorous than anything else.....wish i could have recorded it.. :roll:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

They get that way when you're feeding them year round.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

Might as well watch cow hunting. I wouldn't put it past them to put that on.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Reminds me of the time a friend went Quail "hunting" on a preserve down here in Georgia, he stepped on a fire ant mound and started beating his leg with his hat to knock them off. Next thing he knows the quail have all run out of the brush and are standing in front of him looking up.

Turned out that the old black guy that took care of the quail pens would beat his hat on his leg when he fed the quail. :roll: 
My friend said he just coun't shoot any after that happened :lol:


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

the deer are actually on a 20 ft. leash tied to a fence post....i've seen it, i'd know :lol:


----------



## texassniper (Oct 16, 2005)

I went to The YO ranch this summer for an advneture camp seeing that i am only 15 years old. I was Hunting BlackBuck's as my trophy. I sat in a stand one evening and saw over 60 does and probly 10-12 bucks all withing 50 yards of me. Then after I shot a Blackbuck doe that came out into the clearing all of the deer just stayed within a hundred yards or so of the feeder I could have popped em off all day long if i could have just put the feeder on all out!!

MATTHEW


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I was watching Ted Nugent yesterday cus we were hunting this morning and I needed somthing curb my appetite for hunting. Anywho, he went to the YO ranch. Alls I gotta say is those were some decrepid looking deer. Now I know that they're down in Texas where its hot and the deer don't need all the fat that they have up here, but I saw ribs stickin out and pelvis bones, etc. Sure it had a big rack, but anything looks big on a 90 lb deer. Of course I can't criticize somthing I really don't understand. They have their hunting and we have ours. But when you have to feed deer to get a shot, I dunno, that's gettin pretty weak.


----------

